# Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate



## NeRo1987 (9. August 2012)

*Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Mahlzeit Community,

Es scheint nun sowas wie eine Bestätigung für den Xbox (Durango?!) Release zu geben,
Microsoft sucht ganz offiziell in einer Stellenausschreibung einen Marketing Direktor um neue Produkte *innerhalb der nächsten 18 Monate (vor 2014) *zu vermarkten,
u.a. auch eine neue Version der Xbox (720), Windows (W8), Surface usw. 

Mehr nachzulesen auf folgender Stellenausschreibung:

https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?jid=86318

*Meine Meinung:*
Zeit wird´s, endlich kommt Microsoft in die Puschen... 
Die längste Konsolen Ära geht hoffentlich Weihnachten nächstes Jahr zu Ende (wobei mir ein vorzeitiger Release noch lieber wäre...  )


----------



## Rizzard (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Ende nächsten Jahres dürfte es wohl echt soweit sein. Nur hoffentlich geht die Marketing-Maschinerie schon Anfang des Jahres los.


----------



## Deimos (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Schön wärs ja, obwohl 2014 vieeel zu weit weg ist.

Ausserdem muss man von der Stellenausschreibung her nicht zwingendermassen auf den Release der XBox 720 bis Ende 2014 schliessen.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Ich hoffe es so stark. Kann mir echt vorstellen wieder vom PC zur  Konsole zuwechseln. Grund: Halo langt.


----------



## NeRo1987 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Der PC hat zwar viele Vorteile, aber trotzdem könnte ich mir auch vorstellen mir für nebenbei eine Konsole zuzulegen...

Allein wenn ich mich an meine vergangenen Dreamcast/MegaDrive/Xbox Zeiten erinnere... 

Spiele wie Halo oder Final Fantasy bzw. Japan-RPGs allgemein sind eben auf dem PC seeeehr rar gesät


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (9. August 2012)

Die neue XBox wär für mich auch noch ein Grund auf Konsole zu wechseln  Man hat eben jahrelang ne Konstante Leistung und muss sich nach 2 Jahrn nicht mit ruckeleien rumschlagen  

Wir werden sehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Dafür hat man auch jahrelang stagnierende Optik, Auflösung, Frameraten.


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Oder den Red ring of death.


----------



## OdlG (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dafür hat man auch jahrelang stagnierende Optik, Auflösung, Frameraten.


 
Die Framerate stagniert nicht, sie geht nach unten  Wer ein aktuelles Konsolenspiel flüssig nennt, ist blind 

Und damit es überhaupt nutzt, sollten sie die Konsole noch dieses Jahr rausbringen. Als wäre eine neue Generation nicht schon längst fällig...


----------



## Jens92 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

@ $$Hardwareking$$
ganz so ist es auch nicht...klar die hast in der regel keine ruckler, aber das liegt nur daran das die grafik einfach runtergstelllt wird für die box. bf3 spielt man zb auf der box nur mi 30 fps, teilweise ruckelt es da sogar auch bei explosionen & 30 fps ist fast garnix


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Was ist daran jetzt eigentlich neu? Es ist doch schon seit ner Weile klar, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration irgendwann im Jahr 2013 erscheinen wird. Wahrscheinlich kurz vor Weihnachten, damit sich die ganzen Kiddies ne neue Konsole wünschen können. 

Die Xbox 360 kam im November bzw. Dezember 2005 auf den Markt, die PS3 ein Jahr später. Daher glaube Ich, dass MS und Sony bis November 2013 mit dem Release der neuen Konsolen warten werden.


----------



## NeRo1987 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Was daran neu ist? Dass es nun eigentlich offiziel bestätigt wurde dass eine neue Xbox Plattform 2013 erscheinen sollte...
Bei alten Aussagen handelte es sich immer nur um Gerüchte...


----------



## RGDunk (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

*Nur PC Gaming ist die MACHT !!!!! (ja genau!)* 

....Also, ich habe gerade meine vier Stück Xbox360 verkauft und eine PS3!! Warum? Weil seit 2 Jahren nur veraltete Grafik in noch nicht mal 
720 P Auflösung und miesen 30 Frames erscheinen und kein AA haben. Und im ernst, MafiaII, COD7, BF3 etc. lassen sich doch niemals so gut spielen 
wie auf dem PC. Gamepad ist einfach ********! Nur für Jump an Run und Arcarde Games zu gebrauchen.

Dafür habe ich jetzt meinen 2009er PC aufgerüstet und siehe da jetzt spiele ich auf meinem 55" LED TV in Full HD und konstanten 60 Frames und 4 x AA 
+ SSGAA butterweich und flüssig. Ich weiss nicht ob die hälfte von Euch hier (ohne beleidigend oder oberkotzig zu wirken) schon mal MAFIA2,
Shift2, BFC3, oder andere Action SPiel auf einem ordentlichen PC mit den ganzen tollen Mods und Grafiktunig gespielt habt, es ist aber ein Unterschied 
wie Tag und Nacht! 

Und das gibt es halt nur auf einem PC. Schade, das die meisten "Neugeborenen" Nicht wissen wie man Hardware- und toolmässig mit einem PC umgeht, 
und sich lieber eine Konsole kaufen, weil es so schön einfach (anspruchslos ist). Einfach schade! 

Es gibt doch nichts geileres als bei dem PC Gebrauchhändler vor Ort reinzuschauen, dort einen gebrauchten 2 jährigen PC für 200 EUR zu ergattern (I7 3,5 Ghz)
ne gebrauchte ATI/NVIDIA für 100 UR von ebay rein, und  8 Gig RAM für 35 EUR rein und CPU auf 4,5 GHZ übertaktet. 
Und alle aktuellen Games Butterweich und fotorealistisch in FULL HD am TV zocken mit bis zu 64 Leute gleichzeitig im MP und Teamspeak 
chatten, kostenlos!!!!!  (Dank Microsoft Wireless USB Receiver, sogar kabellos von der Couch aus mit Wheel oder Pad von der XBOX360)

Also ich habe die Schnauze von 30/Frames und 720 P Grafik der PS3/XBOX360 nach 6 Jhren Konsole voll und bin für die nächsten 2 Jahre 
Fleisch und Blut voll PC´ler! Dann sollen die DX11 Konsolen kommen und der PC ist wieder 3 Jahre voraus!!!! 

Halo, Gears of War, Uncharted und Killzone oder Heavy Rain sind schöne Grafikdemos...und Forza4 und GT5 wurden gegen PC Sims wie IRacing,
rFactor2 eingetauscht. Von der Spieltiefe und Multiplayermodus auf dem PC und Racing Fan unerreicht. 

ALSO, wer braucht noch ne 199.- EUR Konsole?????????????? 

Ja richtig, meine Kinder die mit 500 ms Verzögerung KINECT oder 300ms MOVE spielen )))

Ich prophezeie das *ultimative PC Gaming Jahr 2013*, weil jeder billige Medionrechner bereits
DX11 Grafik und 8 Gig RAM hat und somit 5 - 10fache Leistung einer PS3 !!!!!!!! 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die SPieleentwickler den Mut haben, die alten "Internet-JavaGaming" Kisten links liegen zulassen
und die Leistung der PC Maschinen mit Liebe im Detail voll ausnutzen!

Der PC Master RG DUNK )))


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Also ich werde mir entweder eine PS4 oder XBox 720 zulegen. Mal sehen....


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

unsere PS3 hab ich vielleicht 5 mal genutzt.. LOL, aber der Bluerayplayer ist praktisch


----------



## Deimos (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



RGDunk schrieb:


> *Ich weiss nicht ob die hälfte von Euch hier* (ohne beleidigend oder oberkotzig zu wirken) schon mal MAFIA2,
> Shift2, BFC3, oder andere Action SPiel *auf einem ordentlichen PC *mit den ganzen tollen Mods und Grafiktunig *gespielt habt*, es ist aber ein Unterschied
> wie Tag und Nacht!



Was genau vermittelt dir denn der Name "*PCGames*hardware"?


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Also ich hab von den oben genannten Spielen nur Mafia 2 mit Mods gespielt und es war geil xD


----------



## TempestX1 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Naja. Meine Playstation 4 ist schon vorreserviert 
Mal schauen ob die XBox auch ein BluRay Laufwerk bekommt.


----------



## Low (9. August 2012)

Wenn nicht wäre Microsoft sehr naiv


----------



## christian.pitt (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



RGDunk schrieb:


> [...] Also, ich habe gerade meine vier Stück Xbox360 verkauft und eine PS3!! [...]


 

ÄHm... bitte versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, aber wieso hast du sage um schreibe 5 konsolen gehabt???


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> ÄHm... bitte versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, aber wieso hast du sage um schreibe 5 konsolen gehabt???



Weil er die XBOX vor Wut an die Wand geknallt hat, da waren es eben dann 4 Stücke


----------



## GTA 3 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



OdlG schrieb:


> Die Framerate stagniert nicht, sie geht nach unten  Wer ein aktuelles Konsolenspiel flüssig nennt, ist blind
> 
> Und damit es überhaupt nutzt, sollten sie die Konsole noch dieses Jahr rausbringen. Als wäre eine neue Generation nicht schon längst fällig...


 Nicht jedes. Skate z.B. hat ne konstante FPS von 60.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nicht jedes. Skate z.B. hat ne konstante FPS von 60.



Ja und Worms hat bestimmt auch um die 60 fps


----------



## Spone (9. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

konstante 30fps an der konsole sind trotzdem flüßiger als 30fps am pc wo die framerate auch gerne mal einbricht
und wer ernsthaft eine 250€ konsole mit gut 7 jahre alter hardware mit einem aktuellen 600 - 800€ pc vergleicht hat den schuß eh nicht gehört 
davon abgesehen hat eine konsole ganz andere vorteile im gegensatz zum rechner

aber b2t
ich freu mich schon drauf und wie schon beim vorgänger wird die konsole direkt vorbestellt
nur werde ich nicht nochmal den fehler machen und beim konsolenrelease meinen spielepc zu verkaufen wie bei der 360


----------



## melz (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Das Thema Konsole war bei mir schon vor 15 Jahren durch!


----------



## Locuza (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



Spone schrieb:


> konstante 30fps an der konsole sind trotzdem flüßiger als 30fps am pc wo die framerate auch gerne mal einbricht
> und wer ernsthaft eine 250€ konsole mit gut 7 jahre alter hardware mit einem aktuellen 600 - 800€ pc vergleicht hat den schuß eh nicht gehört
> davon abgesehen hat eine konsole ganz andere vorteile im gegensatz zum rechner
> 
> ...


Konstante 30 FPS am PC sind trotzdem flüssiger als an der Konsole, wo die Framerate auch gerne mal einbricht 
und wer ernsthaft eine 250€ Konsole, mit gut 7 Jahre alter Hardware, mit einem aktuellen 600-800€ PC vergleicht, vergleicht halt 2 Plattformen miteinander. 
Davon abgesehen hat ein PC ganz andere Vorteile, als eine Konsole. 

aber b2t:
Ich freue mich schon darauf und wie die neuen Spiele und Hardwareinnereien aussehen werden.


----------



## Kondar (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



RGDunk schrieb:


> *Nur PC Gaming ist die MACHT !!!!! (ja genau!)*
> 
> ....Also, ich habe gerade meine vier Stück Xbox360 verkauft und eine PS3!! Warum? Weil seit 2 Jahren nur veraltete Grafik in noch nicht mal
> 
> Der PC Master RG DUNK )))


 

Sind nicht gerade Troll Wochen?


----------



## Hannesjooo (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Wenn die Wii U kommt geraten Microsoft und Sony eh unter Zugzwang.


----------



## Panto (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

die wii u wird sowieso alles zerbersten


----------



## OdlG (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Nicht jedes. Skate z.B. hat ne konstante FPS von 60.





kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja und Worms hat bestimmt auch um die 60 fps


Da kam mir jemand zuvor ^^


----------



## Asus4ever (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Ich persönlich werd mir trotzdem ne PS4 oder ne X720 zulegen, aber nicht gleich am Start, erst wenn es ein paar wirklich gute Spiele gibt, die Konsoleneigen sind


----------



## sethdiabolos (10. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Die Xbox 360 war am Anfang der Ära schon extrem cool. Die Optik steckte meinen PC mit einem Athlon 64 3500+,4GB DDR1 Ram und einer 7900GT 256MB locker weg. Oblivion sah atemberaubend aus und NfS: Most Wanted war auf meinem PC in dieser Optik undenkbar. Und mein PC kostete damals als guter Gamer-Standard rund 1000€. Aktuell übertrifft mein PC mit dem Phenom 2 X4 965BE, 8GB DDR2 Ram und der GTX 570 eine XBox 360/PS3 locker um das 15fache und lacht die Konsolen aus. Ein PC mit einer GTX 670 und einem i7 3770K soll angeblich den Faktor 29 gegenüber der XBox 360 haben. Das habe ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## christian.pitt (11. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

wenn man nur die rohleistung in betracht zieht, kann dies durchaus stimmen

wenn man jetzt aber die tatsächliche spiele-leistung ansieht, dann ist zwar trotzdem noch der pc arg im vorsprung, jedoch gar nicht mehr so signifikant, da alle spiele, die auf konsolen erscheinen, angepasst wurden


----------



## Turican (11. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dafür hat man auch jahrelang stagnierende Optik, Auflösung, Frameraten.


 
Genau wie beim PC,denn der Spielemarkt orientiert sich meistens an der Leistung der Konsolen.
Wir haben nicht viel von unserer tollen PC Power wenn die Entwickler seit ca 5 Jahren keinen Fortschritt machen.

Seit einem Halflife2 oder Crysis ist doch technisch so gut wie nichts passiert und guckt mal wie alt die sind.
Ein Battlefield3 wo alle rumwundern ist rein technisch nichts anderes als Bad Company2 mit schärferen Texturen.Die Zerstörung ist bei BF3 sogar schlechter als bei den BC Teilen,soviel zur Marketingverarsche Frostbite Engine 2.

Aber die leichtgläubige Masse schluckt und kauft eh alles...siehe BF3 Premium,die Verarsche schlecht hin.

Und man wechselt auch nicht auf Konsolen und lasst den PC verstauben weil Shooter,Strategiespiele usw auf der Konosle ein nogo sind.


----------



## Dan23 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Der Launchtermin für Herbst/Winter 2013 kursiert ja schon seit fast einem Jahr durchs Netz. Ist jetzt nix wirklich neues!
Da erzählt einem die Stellenausschreibung nix neues.
Dann wird auch wieder für 1-2 Jahre der PC leistungstechnisch überholt, bzw. Gleichstand erreicht.
Bis nach 3-4 Jahren das Gemeckere wieder von vorne losgeht, von wegen lahme Konsolen, etc.!


----------



## Jor-El (12. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Leistung hin oder her, ich lasse mir trotz mauen Optik Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption, Ge*rs of W*r, Bayonetta und und und nicht schlecht machen.
Schon traurig dass sich einige Leute solche Perlen entgehen lassen.

Ich hoffe ihr seid im wahren Leben nicht auch so optikgeil. Denn dann würde ich gerne mal eure Mädels sehen. 
Aber nicht mit Ihnen reden wollen. 

Btt, bei mir steht die 720 auf der Liste. Mit der Wii bin ich reingefallen, nie wieder big N und die PS3 ist ein guter Blu Ray Player.


----------



## Verminaard (12. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

Kommt auf die Spiele an, ob wieder eine Konsole den Einzug bei mir schafft.
Wahrscheinlich wirds die neue Generation, aber nicht vom ersten Tag an.
Laeuft ja nix weg.



Jor-El schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seid im wahren Leben nicht auch so optikgeil. Denn dann würde ich gerne mal eure Mädels sehen.
> Aber nicht mit Ihnen reden wollen.


 
Du bist dir bewusst, das wir uns hier in einem PC Forum bewegen?


----------



## patricknrw (13. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

hmm merkwürdig, hab gerade hier überflogen das die xbox720 in 18 Monaten erscheinen soll, und ich weiß das das ein PC Forum ist , warum erst in 18 Monaten?? die keyacounter von microsoft, sagten uns vor einer Woche, verkauft die Konsolen so schnell wie möglich, wir haben eine Überraschung! und ich dachte eh das die Konsolen ende diesen Jahres kommt, und war gerade verblüfft das sie erst in 18 Monaten kommen soll.....


----------



## christian.pitt (13. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*

spätestens in 18 monaten...


----------



## derBoo (13. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



patricknrw schrieb:


> ...verkauft die Konsolen so schnell wie möglich, wir haben eine Überraschung!



Und wann sollen wir überrascht werden? Gabs dazu auch ne Aussage? Ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Xbox wieder früher erscheint als die PS4. Und wenn man den letzten Launch ansieht und die PS4 Ende 2013 erscheinen soll, dann wäre den Xbox 720 jetzt schon gar nicht mehr so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



derBoo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Xbox wieder früher erscheint als die PS4.



Oder auch nicht.

Playstation 4: Sony plant PS4-Release-Termin vor dem Xbox-720-Start


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. August 2012)

*AW: Xbox (720/Durango) Release innerhalb nächster 18 Monate*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht.
> 
> Playstation 4: Sony plant PS4-Release-Termin vor dem Xbox-720-Start


 
Na ja, planen und wirklich schaffen ist ein herber Unterschied. Insgesamt kann es nur gut für uns PC'ler sein und für die Konsoleros auch!


----------

